# Tide chart question



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so Im having trouble figuring out the tide chart here on the Gulf. On the east coast (Jax) high tide and low tide were easy to figure out, just add an almost an hour each day. Say high tide was 4pm on sunday, it would be almost 5pm on monday yada yada. There was 2 high tides and 2 low tides per day, but that doesnt seem to be the case while fishing in the gulf.

Im gonna do some fishing tomorrow but cant figure out when high tide is. Im not sure where I wanna go yet, but probably Opal Beach between Navarre and Pensacola. Can anyone tell me when high tide is??

High tide in Navarre Beach tomorrow is 3:21pm, Pensacola Beach is 6:13pm. Does this mean high tide at Opal would be somewhere between those times?? 

So confused, please help :001_huh:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is what I use to figure out tide/moon phase/fish activity etc.. Hope it helps you as much as it did me.
http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep oceans have 4 tides a day. The gulf has 2 unless its neap. Right now its around 5:00 pm i think. Wont be long till it neeps again. Twice a month I think it neaps.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

PompNewbie said:


> Here is what I use to figure out tide/moon phase/fish activity etc.. Hope it helps you as much as it did me.
> http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast


Thats a cool site thank you :thumbup: Still a bit confused about how this whole tide thing works though. 

When I lived on the East coast I found fishing to be best the last 2 hours of incoming tide and the first 2 of outgoing. Is that the case here as well??


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> Yep oceans have 4 tides a day. The gulf has 2 unless its neap. Right now its around 5:00 pm i think. Wont be long till it neeps again. Twice a month I think it neaps.


5pm high tide at Opal? So when would be the best time to fish that area or doesnt it matter?


----------

